# Sticky  SLINGSHOT HUNTING LAWS: ALL 50 STATES



## learnin'

SUMMARY OF ALL 50 STATES
All results are based on 2014-2015 hunting regulations.

*State*
*Slingshots Allowed?*


*Yes** means slingshots are allowed in some capacity.*
*No** means not allowed in any capacity.*

*Link(s) for Details*
*******************************
*Alabama*
*Yes*
*Legal for small game and nuisance species.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504074

*Alaska*
*Yes*
*Legal for small game and nuisance species.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504065

*Arizona*
*Yes*
*Legal for certain listed species. See link.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504070

*Arkansas*
*Yes*
*Legal for small game. No clear answer for non-game species.*
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504639

*California*
*Yes*
*Non-game species only, but limited. Read the regs.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504069

*Colorado*
*Yes*
*Small game and birds.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504080

*Connecticut*
*Yes*
Legal for non-game species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=507126

*Delaware*
*Yes*
Legal for unprotected species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506914

*Florida*
*Yes*
Legal for non-game animals and furbearers only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506330

*Georgia*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=505156

*Hawaii*
No
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504079

*Idaho*
*Yes*
Legal unless specifically stated otherwise.
Prohibited for upland game birds.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=505175

*Illinois*
No
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504174

*Indiana*
*Yes*
Legal (except for deer and turkey)
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=507065

*Iowa*
*Yes*
Small game and furbearers that have hunting seasons.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504574

*Kansas*
*Yes*
*Rabbit, hare, and squirrel.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=502411

*Kentucky*
No
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504130

*Louisiana*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506716

*Maine*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506245

*Maryland*
*Yes*
Legal for unregulated game only, subject to local ordinances.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506708

*Massachusetts*
*Yes*
Slingshots are not generally prohibited, but check regs on a species by species basis.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506626

*Michigan*
*Yes*
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504220
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504563

*Minnesota*
*Yes*
Legal for non-game species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504303

*Mississippi*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504997

*Missouri*
*Yes*
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504221

*Montana*
*Yes*
Legal for unmanaged (non-game) species only
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504325

*Nebraska*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504412

*Nevada*
*Yes*
Legal for unprotected species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504603

*New Hampshire*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504600

*New Jersey*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506633

*New Mexico*
*Yes*
Legal for unprotected species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504599

*New York*
*Yes*
Unprotected species only (no wrist braces allowed).
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504464
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504630

*North Carolina*
*Yes*
Legal for non-game species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504912

*North Dakota*
*Yes*
Legal for non-game species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504910

*Ohio*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506342

*Oklahoma*
*Yes*
Regs state Pheasant, prairie dog, squirrel and rabbit are OK. Spoke with game department and was told unprotected species are also OK. While regulations say no shooting of any kind at quail on the ground, and slingshots are not listed as approved for quail when flying, I was told that there would be no problem with trying to shoot flying quail with a slingshot.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504665

*Oregon*
*Yes*
Legal for predatory animals and nuisance species.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504998

*Pennsylvania*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504895

*Rhode Island*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506627

*South Carolina*
*Yes*
Legal for small game and unprotected species
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=507107

*South Dakota*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506247

*Tennessee*
*Yes*
Non-game species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506898

*Texas*
No
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=501839

*Utah*
*Yes*
Legal for unprotected wildlife only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506042

*Vermont*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506635

*Virginia*
No
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=501757

*Washington*
*Yes*
Legal for unclassified wildlife only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506449

*West Virginia*
*Yes*
Legal for small game and non-game.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506712

*Wisconsin*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506379

*Wyoming*
*Yes*
*Small game (mammals), ruffed grouse, and blue grouse.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=502122

*FEDERAL LAW PERTAINING TO MIGRATORY BIRDS*
*Yes*
Legal, unless prohibited by State law.
http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-idx?SID=7feda7e2202ee67e2aff478d8a1ab34c&node=se50.9.20_121&rgn=div8


----------



## learnin'

North Carolina note:

Looks like the contact from the DNR was wrong http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504912. Page 40 of the regs http://www.ncwildlife.org/Portals/0/Regs/Documents/2014-15/NC-Regs-Digest.pdf clearly says sparrows, pigeons, starlings, mute swans, and Eurasian collared doves are not protected.

It is also apparently permissible for landowners to protect their property against damage. Based on this http://www.ncwildlife.org/Licensing/Regulations/NongameandOtherRegulations/WildlifeDepredation.aspx#2337776-wildlife-taken-withoutbra-depredation-permit it appears that a few other species (blackbirds, crows, and grackles) may be taken by the landowner "while it is in the act of destroying their property."

Thanks to August West for researching this.

I'll add that while I was trying to pull all of this together, NC DNR gave me one of the most vague responses, using words like "probably". As always, check with your local officials. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504912


----------



## bigron

wow you went through a lot of work getting all that information,i don't hunt just target shoot,but it's still good to know thanks for going through all the stuff for the members to use that's real cool of you


----------



## Performance Catapults

Excellent job. Great wealth of info there.


----------



## learnin'

*SOUTH DAKOTA UPDATE*

I pushed the issue with my contact at the South Dakota DNR and got the following answer:

Me: Just to be clear, the statute you provided only mentioned game animals (except for predators/varmints in the case of air rifles). What about for nuisance species such as rats, starlings, European sparrows, chipmunks, etc.?

DNR: You are correct that you can use them for rats, mice, starlings, European sparrows, Eurasian collared dove and etc.

Based on this, I would say that South Dakota is legal for nuisance species only. If you need better clarification, please contact a DNR representative.

And with that, the total number of states that allows hunting with slingshots in some capacity is 33.


----------



## Driftwood

Don't get me started on California laws. It's okay to hunt coyotes with a slingshot (what?) but take of tree squirrels and rabbit with one is illegal? But ground squirrels are okay. That's stupid.


----------



## wll

Driftwood said:


> Don't get me started on California laws. It's okay to hunt coyotes with a slingshot (what?) but take of tree squirrels and rabbit with one is illegal? But ground squirrels are okay. That's stupid.


Yep, very true as I live in California ... don't ever say govt officials have brains because most of them don't.

The fact that you can't hunt rabbits or tree squirrels and many other game, but a coyote is OK is beyond stupidity ... I think Bobcats are OK too, but I could be wrong on that.

Excuse me, but I'm heading out in the field, with my sling ----- I'm going to pass up all rabbits, tree squirrels and other pest, because I'm going after Coyotes .... OMG, OMG ... two more years and I'm out of dump of of a state !

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Don't pass on Bob cats they taste like rabbit's and more meat.


----------



## wll

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Don't pass on Bob cats they taste like rabbit's and more meat.


LOL, LOL, LOL do they taste like spotted owl ;- )

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541

No really like rabbit's.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Massachusetts, It is NOT LEGAL to take any animal with a slingshot.

http://www.mass.gov/eea/agencies/dfg/dfw/laws-regulations/cmr/

If you go through here you will see that not a single game animal has anything about using slingshots. Also there are no provisions for non-game animals. Even the pest animal provisions specify how the animals are to be dealt with.

https://malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartIV/TitleI/Chapter269/Section12

Making and buying slingshots in Massachusetts is 100% illegal UNLESS you are a member of a slingshot club that holds sporting events which use slingshots. If you can't make them, or buy them, obviously you cannot hunt with them legally.

You should fix this before someone gets in trouble.


----------



## MakeSlingshots

wow CA. Didn't think it was allowed here.  lol


----------



## MakeSlingshots

wll said:


> Driftwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on California laws. It's okay to hunt coyotes with a slingshot (what?) but take of tree squirrels and rabbit with one is illegal? But ground squirrels are okay. That's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, very true as I live in California ... don't ever say govt officials have brains because most of them don't.
> 
> The fact that you can't hunt rabbits or tree squirrels and many other game, but a coyote is OK is beyond stupidity ... I think Bobcats are OK too, but I could be wrong on that.
> 
> Excuse me, but I'm heading out in the field, with my sling ----- I'm going to pass up all rabbits, tree squirrels and other pest, because I'm going after Coyotes .... OMG, OMG ... two more years and I'm out of dump of of a state !
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

ground squirrels are a big pest problem here. They ruin our golf courses and they pay my friend to hunt them with his dogs.


----------



## Bubba73

As of July 1, 2016 it is now legal to hunt wild birds and game, with the exception of deer, bear, elk, and turkey, with a slingshot unless otherwise posted.

http://lis.virginia.gov/cgi-bin/legp604.exe?161+ful+CHAP0486+hil


----------



## Toolshed

Hadn't visited the hunting section before. Need to Update Kentucky's entry.  It is legal for small game thanks to Jim Harris' work on showing slings can push ammo faster than the legal pellet guns they allow for hunting.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32757-kentucky-slingshot-hunting/page-2


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Toolshed said:


> Hadn't visited the hunting section before. Need to Update Kentucky's entry.  It is legal for small game thanks to Jim Harris' work on showing slings can push ammo faster than the legal pellet guns they allow for hunting.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32757-kentucky-slingshot-hunting/page-2


Just to be clear. Slingshots cannot push ammo faster than airguns, but they CAN generate more energy.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Phoul Mouth said:


> Massachusetts, It is NOT LEGAL to take any animal with a slingshot.
> 
> Making and buying slingshots in Massachusetts is 100% illegal UNLESS you are a member of a slingshot club that holds sporting events which use slingshots. If you can't make them, or buy them, obviously you cannot hunt with them legally.


Pretty sad, considering the role Massachusetts played in the American revolution.


----------



## romanljc

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts, It is NOT LEGAL to take any animal with a slingshot.
> 
> Making and buying slingshots in Massachusetts is 100% illegal UNLESS you are a member of a slingshot club that holds sporting events which use slingshots. If you can't make them, or buy them, obviously you cannot hunt with them legally.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sad, considering the role Massachusetts played in the American revolution.
Click to expand...

Wow those are some pretty crazy rules in mass


----------



## Abenso

Bubba73 said:


> As of July 1, 2016 it is now legal to hunt wild birds and game, with the exception of deer, bear, elk, and turkey, with a slingshot unless otherwise posted.
> http://lis.virginia.gov/cgi-bin/legp604.exe?161+ful+CHAP0486+hil


I was just about to say that. Where in va are you.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Water Snake 2

Has anyone developed a pouch that will deliver bb,s for bird hunting or duck hunting?? WS


----------



## romanljc

learnin' said:


> SUMMARY OF ALL 50 STATESAll results are based on 2014-2015 hunting regulations.*State**Slingshots Allowed?*
> 
> 
> *Yes** means slingshots are allowed in some capacity.*
> *No** means not allowed in any capacity.*
> *Link(s) for Details*********************************Alabama**Yes**Legal for small game and nuisance species.*http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504074*Alaska**Yes**Legal for small game and nuisance species.*http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504065*Arizona**Yes**Legal for certain listed species. See link.*http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504070*Arkansas**Yes**Legal for small game. No clear answer for non-game species.*http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504639*California**Yes**Non-game species only, but limited. Read the regs.*http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504069*Colorado**Yes**Small game and birds.*http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504080*Connecticut**Yes*Legal for non-game species only.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=507126*Delaware**Yes*Legal for unprotected species only.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506914*Florida**Yes*Legal for non-game animals and furbearers only.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506330*Georgia*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=505156*Hawaii*Nohttp://slingshotforu...state/?p=504079*Idaho**Yes*Legal unless specifically stated otherwise.Prohibited for upland game birds.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=505175*Illinois*Nohttp://slingshotforu...state/?p=504174*Indiana**Yes*Legal (except for deer and turkey)http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=507065*Iowa**Yes*Small game and furbearers that have hunting seasons.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504574*Kansas**Yes**Rabbit, hare, and squirrel.*http://slingshotforu...state/?p=502411*Kentucky*Nohttp://slingshotforu...state/?p=504130*Louisiana*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506716*Maine*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506245*Maryland**Yes*Legal for unregulated game only, subject to local ordinances.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506708*Massachusetts**Yes*Slingshots are not generally prohibited, but check regs on a species by species basis.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506626*Michigan**Yes*http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504220http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504563*Minnesota**Yes*Legal for non-game species only.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504303*Mississippi*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504997*Missouri**Yes*http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504221*Montana**Yes*Legal for unmanaged (non-game) species onlyhttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504325*Nebraska*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504412*Nevada**Yes*Legal for unprotected species only.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504603*New Hampshire*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504600*New Jersey*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506633*New Mexico**Yes*Legal for unprotected species only.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504599*New York**Yes*Unprotected species only (no wrist braces allowed).http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504464http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504630*North Carolina**Yes*Legal for non-game species only.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504912*North Dakota**Yes*Legal for non-game species only.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504910*Ohio*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506342*Oklahoma**Yes*Regs state Pheasant, prairie dog, squirrel and rabbit are OK. Spoke with game department and was told unprotected species are also OK. While regulations say no shooting of any kind at quail on the ground, and slingshots are not listed as approved for quail when flying, I was told that there would be no problem with trying to shoot flying quail with a slingshot.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504665*Oregon**Yes*Legal for predatory animals and nuisance species.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504998*Pennsylvania*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504895*Rhode Island*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506627*South Carolina**Yes*Legal for small game and unprotected specieshttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=507107*South Dakota*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506247*Tennessee**Yes*Non-game species only.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506898*Texas*Nohttp://slingshotforu...state/?p=501839*Utah**Yes*Legal for unprotected wildlife only.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506042*Vermont*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506635*Virginia*Nohttp://slingshotforu...state/?p=501757*Washington**Yes*Legal for unclassified wildlife only.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506449*West Virginia**Yes*Legal for small game and non-game.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506712*Wisconsin*Nohttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506379*Wyoming**Yes**Small game (mammals), ruffed grouse, and blue grouse.*http://slingshotforu...state/?p=502122*FEDERAL LAW PERTAINING TO MIGRATORY BIRDS**Yes*Legal, unless prohibited by State law.http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-idx?SID=7feda7e2202ee67e2aff478d8a1ab34c&node=se50.9.20_121&rgn=div8


That is a great map graphic like to see one of Europe like this .
Is there one on here ?


----------



## AUSSIE4

Zach Fowler hunts with slingshots in Maine :what:


----------



## Maniac

Maine; in the mid 2000's, I contacted Inland Fisheries and Wildlife and was advised to contact the Game Warden in my area. He stated (I have the email tucked away somewhere), hunting with a slingshot was fine for small game provided I had a license and it was in season. Which makes perfect sense. All was good 
Recently a bill was introduced to legalize SS hunting in Maine for small game. It failed to pass as IWF administrators didn't support it, didn't want people using SS's to hunt with. So currently, 2021, it is illegal to hunt small game with a SS in Maine. In the past it depended on who you talked to.
HOWEVER... Pest control laws are different. I don't believe anyone is going to get in trouble for shooting pest rats, squirrels, birds, Raccoons, opossum with Slingshots that are on one's own property (or a friends with permission) and causing destruction / damage (crop damage, property damage, etc.), or endangering domestic wild stock or pets. 
I would check with IFW again or talk with your local LEO first if one has any doubts. 
As far as Fowler, he may well have had permission from the local Warden in the past, just as I did. That was then, this is now... and for 2021, NO SS hunting in Maine.


----------

